# Looking for one of these



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi 

I have been trying to purchase a replacement mounting plate (see attached) for my Starmate suction cup holder and short of buying an entirely new car kit (which is too much money for just one piece). I have not had any luck in finding this part -- does anyone have an extra they would be willing to part with?

I have checked with Sirius, the company that makes them, and best buy (they give all extra parts back to owner) and no one has this one piece.

please PM if so...
Thanks


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Have you checked eBay?


----------



## ZoSoAir (Sep 19, 2006)

Rugged said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been trying to purchase a replacement mounting plate (see attached) for my Starmate suction cup holder and short of buying an entirely new car kit (which is too much money for just one piece). I have not had any luck in finding this part -- does anyone have an extra they would be willing to part with?
> 
> ...


I think I still have some of thses sitting around at home if your interested. Just PM me.


----------

